# For those who are interested.. Ferret Nesting Cam up now...



## lorelei0922 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ferret Nesting Cam on Justin.tv

There is a chat area if you are a member (which is free) though you do not need to be a member to view the cam.

I've received several pm's asking if i was putting the cam back up seeing as we have decided to go through with Cammy's pregnancy... So yes it is back up.. with a warning...

Cammy did not do so well last year... ended up needing a c section after failing to go into labour... didn't appear in any distress but was well past due and in fact lost 4 of the 6 kits after delivery. The vet feels she may deliver just fine on her own this year but we need to be prepared just the same, the warning needs to be out there for those that might be worried or concerned watching this cam.

Cammy is fed on a supplemental raw/whole prey and some kibble to fill in the gaps diet... this means you MAY see whole prey items on the cam at times. If this is a problem for you, you may wish to either avoid the cam or ask if its a whole prey day before viewing. I may be able to change to mince or something else if you ask reallllly nicely on a particular day lol

The cam is up 24/7 (Broadband issues and Laptop complications allowing) and provided she delivers safely at home the birth will be live as well.

I'm happy to answer any questions you might have but also need to add the comment that i do NOT support irresponsible breeding by inexperienced persons and i am not providing this cam to encourage those people. Those who watch my cam end up seeing just how much more work and worry than the fun of seeing those little squeekers ends up being.

Cammy's care and safety are SOLELY my responsibility and i underestimated her!

With Cammy's problems last year we decided it wasn't wise to breed her again this year. However we did plan to have her implanted with the Superlorin implant as a non surgical option to spaying. She was in season and due to have her implant the next day when.... She pushed and shoved and dragged and yanked and just plain got stubborn and fought her way out of her own enclosure and into Sage's who is one of my whole hobs, obviously in season Himself and eager to accommodate! I found her there the next morning and well the damage was done.

I called the vet and we had a few options,

1. Continue with the implant, counting on the side effect of aborting the kits to reverse this problem safely (this was ruled out as there is no research to say that Cammy would be safe with this option or that it wouldn't cause further problems)

2. Spay now, in season and too early in pregnancy for the kits to have formed ( Vet ruled this out as with her size and the increased blood flow while i season made this too risky for Cammy)

3. Wait 2 weeks for her to come out of season then spay while in kit. Not a popular choice but one i was prepared to make if this was what was best for Cammy(Vet felt this option too risky for a jill of her size)

4. Wait and see if she is indeed pregnant and allow her to deliver with the vet available for back up and understanding she may not deliver successfully again this year. (Vet felt this was the safest option even if it may result in a c section at the end)

As a result we had to make some hard choices and be prepared for a possible large vet bills and keeping or finding responsible homes for kits we didn't expect. Which we are prepared for with the help of excellent vets.

Please feel free to comment good or bad, (you might hurt my feelings but i respect your right to your opinion) suggest, or discuss Cammy or my particular situation.

I'll update weekly when possible or there is something interesting to report!

Thanks for the interest and support, its always always welcome!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wow thats addictive,i like how she moved her litter tray out of the way,i have that very same multi coloured blanket!


----------

